# Breeding Behavior?



## Noel2896 (Aug 30, 2006)

alright my piranhas aren't very mature or large 3 - 4 inches tops, but lately the littlest one (which I assume is a female) goes to the same spot in the tank about 1/2 and inch off bottom and hovers in one spot constantly, meanwhile the biggest piranha (which I assume is a male) will slowly approach her and then chase her off and he'll sit there for a while and she'll chase him off the spot.. is this territorial behavior or some sort of breeding behavior? its nothing like the romantic video sent in from fry







but it's close


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Noel2896 said:


> alright my piranhas aren't very mature or large 3 - 4 inches tops, but lately the littlest one (which I assume is a female) goes to the same spot in the tank about 1/2 and inch off bottom and hovers in one spot constantly, meanwhile the biggest piranha (which I assume is a male) will slowly approach her and then chase her off and he'll sit there for a while and she'll chase him off the spot.. is this territorial behavior or some sort of breeding behavior? its nothing like the romantic video sent in from fry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It sounds like territorial beahvior.When they breed they kinda stroke eachother with their fins(like in the video).And they kinda hang out together(like in the video).Major agression to fish other then the mate(like in the video).They will go really dark(like in the video).
Glad you liked it(the video) hehe.Start watching for this behavior in another 6+ months.If they were well looked after their age could be estimated at 3-4 months old.I had mine breed at 8 months, but it apparently was unheard of.Just remember to treat them like gold and you should be succesful.How many redz you got?


----------



## Noel2896 (Aug 30, 2006)

thanks for the advice, I've got six in a 75 gallon need to upgrade if they all make it thru the first 6 months or so. absolutely coolest fish I've had.. their growing everyday it seems


----------

